# Seaford Road Race



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone able to report on the wreck and carnage of the Seaford Road Race Sunday?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Har said:


> Anyone able to report on the wreck and carnage of the Seaford Road Race Sunday?


Good friend and training partner of mine won the men's 1/2 on sunday. I am riding with him tomorrow. I will ask him what happened. Racelistings.com has a small report.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Har said:


> Anyone able to report on the wreck and carnage of the Seaford Road Race Sunday?


I was in the 3/4 race. There were 2 crashes, both in the last lap of the road race. The first occured after the most of break that had been out all day got caught. The speeds ramped up then inexplicably slowed back down. Some wheels touched. You know the rest. About 5 or 6 riders in that one. No one too seriously hurt, a few with stitches, a broken rib, and a lot of bike damage, including someone's Zipp 404s.

The second crash was more serious and I missed it, having been in the first crash. When I rode toward the finish I saw all kinds of EMTs ambulances and police. I'm not sure exactly what happened. I've heard that a leadout rider pulled out and sideways across the road. I do know that some of the injured were NOT sprinting for 30th place or anything stupid, but were just trying to finish safely.

There was an injury in the 1/2/3 race where a guy broke his chain and flew over the bars. He ended up in the hospital for a few days.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

*I think three went to the hospital*

One was a guy on my team in the 4/5 road race..Evolution...broken ribs, bruised lung, broken collar bone and lots of RR. He said it was in the last five miles of the race...a rider to the left, mid-upper pack pushed from the left and caused a domino impact. Another guy bruised his wrist, basic road rash and the like. No long term damage

QUOTE=Dream Plus]I was in the 3/4 race. There were 2 crashes, both in the last lap of the road race. The first occured after the most of break that had been out all day got caught. The speeds ramped up then inexplicably slowed back down. Some wheels touched. You know the rest. About 5 or 6 riders in that one. No one too seriously hurt, a few with stitches, a broken rib, and a lot of bike damage, including someone's Zipp 404s.

The second crash was more serious and I missed it, having been in the first crash. When I rode toward the finish I saw all kinds of EMTs ambulances and police. I'm not sure exactly what happened. I've heard that a leadout rider pulled out and sideways across the road. I do know that some of the injured were NOT sprinting for 30th place or anything stupid, but were just trying to finish safely.

There was an injury in the 1/2/3 race where a guy broke his chain and flew over the bars. He ended up in the hospital for a few days.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RobbDC (Nov 4, 2002)

*seaford races*

both fun races. I was involved in the 65 mile break on day 2 and we got caught with maybe 5 miles to go and then the crash happened. Totally devestating. I was totally redlined and I think I hopped on Dream Plus (Big Clif's) wheel to catch back on after the crash. Then I sat in and got our guy who won the day earlier ready for the sprint. That was an epic race and I'm looking forward to it next year. Plus, it was the first sunny weekend of the year for us and my tanlines are back!!


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wasn't me pulling you back*



RobbDC said:


> both fun races. I was involved in the 65 mile break on day 2 and we got caught with maybe 5 miles to go and then the crash happened. Totally devestating. I was totally redlined and I think I hopped on Dream Plus (Big Clif's) wheel to catch back on after the crash. Then I sat in and got our guy who won the day earlier ready for the sprint. That was an epic race and I'm looking forward to it next year. Plus, it was the first sunny weekend of the year for us and my tanlines are back!!




I'm a small wheel and not much worth following unless you're small too. I was in the first break that only lasted about 1/2 lap. You guys were part of the counter attack. I drpped back to the front of the chase after making sure we were represnted. The rest of my time was spent shadowing Artemis as they worked to pull you back.

I was able to ride after the first crash, but by the time I got untangled the race was down the road, and I had a couple of teammates on the ground, so I waited until they were OK. Another teammate and I rode slowly back to the finish ( his frame was cracked ).

Glad to hear about you tanlines. It was areally nice day and they've been few and far between.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

*I was in the...*

crash in the 3/4 race, the one with about 5 miles to go. I am the one that had (has) the broken collarbone, ribs, and bruised lung. Found out later I had a bruised sternum as well. Anyway, I'm back on the trainer and planning on doing a TT in mid-June and then working my way back into crits and RR. That was a great race (until the crash) and I'll be doing it again next year. One of my teammates was the one who crashed in the 1,2,3 race. His chain snapped and he went down. Both of us spent a day or two in the hospital, he had broken ribs and a punctured lung. Glad to report he is already back racing, did the Wintergreen Ascent this past weekend.

And I should get my rebuilt Zipp 404 back in about a week


----------

